# For Greater Miami-Florida City, Florida Bicyclists And Their Recommendations



## GreatWhiteShark (Jul 31, 2013)

*As I posted in my introduction, the revolutionary (BMX and invented double tiring wheels) bicycle mechanic 'Jeff' Frizgibson is about to lose his house and work location, thus I no longer have a bicycle mechanic and bicycle supplies seller.*

*Also as I posted before, I live in Community of Redland, Homestead, Florida, thus the recommendations I need are: please, the best, quality (most knowledgeable) is important and most reasonably priced bicycle mechanic (shop or other wise) and bicycle supplies seller. I would prefer to use a new bicycle mechanic (shop or other wise) that uses USA Made bicycle supplies and sells USA Made bicycle supplies. I need a most reasonably priced bicycle mechanic (shop or other wise) and bicycle supplies seller that is not more than 20-miles away. As I posted in my introduction I do have a lot of money, which makes reasonably priced important as well.*

*Thank You, in advance*


----------

